# Banana's on a keto diet



## Mara (Aug 4, 2010)

yae or nae?

Theres around 50g of carbs in a banana which is more than you should be consuming from all your meals throughout the day but a guy down the gym told me its ok as its good carbs. Can anyone clarify this for me?


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

A banana would knock you out of ketosis if that is your goal, so unfortunatly the answer is no


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Its also somewhat sugar dense...

I heard you can consume something high GI if its a pwo out thing because it gets absorbed very quickly but this could be bollocks lol. I've only done keto once didnt really know what I was doing lol after 3 weeks felt like dieing :laugh:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

No of course you can't.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Carbs are carbs, whether it's good or not they are except from Keto diets

That's like going on a zero fat diet and saying "is drinking a bottle of olive oil ok "


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Carbs are carbs, whether it's good or not they are except from Keto diets
> 
> That's like going on a zero fat diet and saying "is drinking a bottle of olive oil ok "


Or Raptor going into a brothel and asking for a cuddle


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Or Raptor going into a brothel and asking for a cuddle


Well i go in and ask for that.... but also ask her to wear fresh cow skin and go "MOOOOO" as i bum her

Whilst dressed like a farmer obviously


----------

